# Hmt Jawan



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

I am looking for a HMT Jawan, are there any obvious things to look for regarding frankens/fakes, has any bodu bought directly from Indian sellers on you know where?

Are the watches as good as I hear, has anyone put a Geiger counter to one of these?


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

They are a nice size and have very good cases. The quality of the movement is good but not fantastic. They are however durable and accurate enough. They use a citizen movement (cal. 201 if I remember correctly) made under license in India. Despite what i've been told i've found that the indian quality control is not as good as the japanese when it comes to the movement. You can drop a citizen 21 jewel movement into the case. I would not spend a great deal on one. You used to be able to pick them up on e-bay for Â£30.00 but now it seems they sell for anything up to Â£100.00 and you often see them selling as british military WWII watches which is not the case.


----------

